# Erecteren



## eno2

(Erectie)=>erecteren is ook een probleem.  250 doorgeklikte resultaten op Google. Terwijl je wel "erectiel" hebt..

Ejectie=> ejecteren   is OK
Je hebt natuurlijk ook ejaculatie=>ejaculeren.



En zeggen dat to erect zo gewoon is in het Engels....



> Ontleend aan Latijn _ērēctio_ ‘oprichting, opstelling’, afleiding bij het werkwoord _ērigere_



ériger/errichten/ erigir spaans/ erigere ITALIAANS/  is dan ook het cognaat- werkwoord dat in het Nederlands ontbreekt.


----------



## bibibiben

Het Duitse _errichten_ is niet afgeleid van het Latijnse _erigere_. _Richten_ in _errichten_ is verwant aan het _richten_ in het Nederlandse _oprichten_. Grondbetekenis in beide talen: recht maken (dat wat krom is). Overigens is het Latijnse _erigere _opgebouwd uit het voorvoegsel _e-_ en het werkwoord _regere_, dat in de grond ook _recht maken_ of _recht houden_ betekent. _Regere _zou verwant zijn aan het Nederlandse _rekken_, niet aan _richten_.


----------



## eno2

Mij beperkend tot de etymologie van "erectie": 


> Ontleend aan Latijn _ērēctio_ ‘oprichting, opstelling’, afleiding bij het werkwoord _ērigere_ ‘oprichten’, gevormd uit → *ex-* en _regere_ ‘sturen, richten’
> 
> *M. Philippa e.a. (2003-2009) Etymologisch Woordenboek van het Nederlands*
> 
> 
> 
> *P.A.F. van Veen en N. van der Sĳs (1997), Van Dale Etymologisch woordenboek*
> 
> *erectie* [oprichting] {<1504> in de betekenis ‘oprichting, stichting’} < *latijn* _erectio_ [het oprichten], van _erigere_ (verl. deelw. _erectum_) [oprichten], van _ex_ [uit, geheel en al] + _regere_ [richten].
> 
> *WNT*
> 
> *ERECTIE *
> 
> Woordsoort: znw.(v.)
> 
> Modern lemma: erectie
> 
> znw. vr., mv. _-s_. Uit laatlat. _erectio_; zoo ook fr. _érection_ (1465), eng. _erection_ (1503); du. _erektion_ (20ste e.).


----------



## bibibiben

Dit is dus een bevestiging van wat ik in mijn post te berde breng.


----------



## eno2

Philippa zegt wel: _regere_ ‘sturen, richten’. Jij zegt: rekken.

Opmerkelijk is dat naast Eng/FR/ ook het Duits Erektion heeft.


----------



## bibibiben

Nee, _regere_ heeft de grondbetekenis van _recht maken_ of _recht houden_ (en _richten_ als een van de afgeleide betekenissen). Het woord zou echter verwant zijn aan _rekken_. Ik bedoel daarmee dat _rekken_ en _regere_ dezelfde Indo-Europese wortels hebben. Zie http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/rekken, onder "P.A.F. van Veen en N. van der Sĳs (1997), Van Dale Etymologisch woordenboek".


----------



## eno2

Het Frans beschikt over een werkwoord. Bander.


> Sens 1
> Sexologie
> Familier
> Avoir une érection.
> *Traduction anglais :* to have a hard-on


<L'internaute

Het Engels blijkbaar  niet?

Het Spaans?


----------

